# Meditrope Mauvetop



## Jim550

Have any of you guys ran them?  I've seen the test results that have them at slightly over 14iu per vial which is great.  Would like to hear how you liked them, they seem very solid from what I have read over at PM.  Was interested in how sides were, especially water retention.


----------



## odin

Jim550 said:


> Have any of you guys ran them?  I've seen the test results that have them at slightly over 14iu per vial which is great.  Would like to hear how you liked them, they seem very solid from what I have read over at PM.  Was interested in how sides were, especially water retention.



I liked them. I got all the usual sides and some water retention but not as much as black tops.


----------



## AGGRO

Solid brand especially for the price.


----------



## Docbnewton

Good so far. CTS sides seems more prominent than with gray tops. Dropped dose and the sides improved.


----------



## Elvia1023

I know many people who have used them and they all rate them highly.


----------

